# Kingsize Bed



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

I have posted pictures in the Modifications Gallery.

I use 3" lag bolts to put the hinges in. The Shelf is a 18" glued shelf board from Mccoys lumber yard.

Used a hinged sliding door lock (bar) to support the extra weight of the shelf.

The bolster is two 4"x24" by 76" foam from JoAnn Fab.

My Mother in Law Made the cover.

The back blinds were removed and a Thermal Cover for the window is attached with Velcro.

It only takes a second to put the bed up or down.

The Bolster is placed on the bed and the shelf is put in the upright position and a barrel clasp keeps it up.

We had replace the matresss with a full size and with the 2 feet of the bolster Kingsize sheet work perfect.

If Additional information is needed let me know.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Now there is a mod









Great Job









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Nicely done. A king size bed in an Outback rear slide! I wouldn't have even thought to do this. May have to re-think the whole arrangement.

BBB


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Mod
How are the baskets attached?
Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Brian,

Great mod. And, I believe, a first!

No more kicking the window blinds while sleeping.

Keep up the good work.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice mod









We sleep on a king at home, on the road that little queen takes some getting used to. Our version of roughing it I guess









Mike


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I guess being less than 6ft has its adavantages!!!









The mod does look good! Well done!








Jason


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Very Nice.

One question. Is the "hinged sliding door lock (bar)" hefty enough to hold the weight when getting in and out of bed?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks great. Do you fold things back up every morning??

Tim


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Neat...never thought about using two full size mattresses. Then they would stack and go back into place easily. Watch the floor where the support rod hits. Do you see any indentation yet?

Randy


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

What a great idea ! Very well done !

I don't even have my unit yet and the list of mod's keeps getting longer.

Keith


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That bed is GI-NORMOUS! Pretty good idea


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Nice Mod
> How are the baskets attached?
> Don
> [snapback]27018[/snapback]​


With self tapping metal screws into the studs


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

CamperDC said:


> Very Nice.
> 
> One question. Is the "hinged sliding door lock (bar)" hefty enough to hold the weight when getting in and out of bed?
> [snapback]27033[/snapback]​


most of the weight is on the hinges but the bar has held the weight.

We have had our kids playing on it and I am 6' 1" 275 and had no issues.

Brian


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Looks great. Do you fold things back up every morning??
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]27039[/snapback]​


Yes the fold takes just a min and is easy

Brian


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Neat...never thought about using two full size mattresses. Then they would stack and go back into place easily. Watch the floor where the support rod hits. Do you see any indentation yet?
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]27051[/snapback]​


No problems on the floor. we have a single full mattress and a 24" bolster(small mattress)

Brian


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Here's a thought-Make the extension just wide enough to have the existing queen mattress flipped 90 degrees to allow for a front to back sleeping position giving room for the taller folks. No new mattress, foam pieces, or bedding to buy.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I like that, any idea difference in length? 6' 3" tall here


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I believe the stock RV Queen is 72x80, but I am not positive on this.


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I like that, any idea difference in length? 6' 3" tall here
> [snapback]27466[/snapback]​


tdvffjohn: I believe the queen slide mattress is 60X74 so you probably would hang over a bit when stretched out.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If you'd like, I will measure mine in the morning. I store the camper in the back yard.

Tim


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I've had my OB less than 24 hours and I've already started this mod.







Have all the hardware and some vinyl fabric from JoAnn's to cover the wood (and match my fawn decor). The foam was too pricy, so I got some instead thru Ebay. We had this mod also in our tent trailer years ago, since I'm 6'4" and like a little room to sleep! Thanks for the tip! See ya on the road. action

Finsihed the platform.







I'll try to post some pictures in the gallery.


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

7heaven

Your Pictures look great.









One of the things I did was when I got the hight right I put a self drilling screw in the support leg to keep the hight.

We have been out 8 times and last weekend when a large t-storm came over both of our boys(3 and 7) came and jump into bed. It was nice to have a K I N G BED

I will send you some pictures on some other mod you might like.

Converted bunk cabnet bottom to drawers,

Hamper in bunk area.

Kitchen drawer to replace rag drawer.

Brian


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Great idea on the screw, will add that before our father's day trip. Put the TT into storage last night and I'm going through withdrawl. There are so many good ideas that I want to incorporate. I'll watch for the other pix.


----------

